# Tiling a ceiling



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a bath remodel project where the shower ceiling is to be tiled. Tiles will be as large as 14 x 14 down to a 3 x 7l, all will be glazed porcelain.

Here is my plan:

1. Frame with 2 x 4's a 36" x 56" x 1.5" frame to support the weight, then screw into the ceiling joists (over the existing greenboard).

2. Screw/adhesive mount a surface of OSB (3/4") to the 2 x 4 frame.

3. Apply thinset, then screw 1/2" CBU to the OSB.

4. Apply a skim-coat of Ultralight or 3N1 modified thinset to the CBU, back-butter the tile with a 3/8 x 1/4 square-notched trowel.

5. Press the tiles into place and support overnight with jacks.

I realize this all may be overkill, but this is my first tiled ceiling and I don't want any call-backs or tiles falling on anyone's head down the road.

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

They manufacture "ceiling tile"

but I used wall tile before on a marble shower

I wasn't taking any chances so I mud the pan, tile the wall, tile the pan
and then take my time with the ceiling

I started in a corner and worked on a four tile per time pattern
using speed set and setting a 3ft square of wood on top of a step ladder and underneath a small bottle jack

I did half one day
and the other half the next


----------



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Matt. Sounds like you took a similar approach. 
My first choice was speedset for the mortar, too.

Any experience with the new Ultralight thinsets? I chose one them for the ceiling and walls because of the "no-sag" characteristics claimed by the mfg. and tile distributor. I know experimenting on the job is seldom rewarding, but I thought I'd take a chance this once due the the raves I got from several different suppliers of different brands.

While on the subject of thinsets, I plan on using Custom's Porcelain mix for the radiant heated floor under 20 x 20's as Custom claims it is "superior" for the expansion/contraction inherent in these installations over time. 

BS or not?


----------



## HJ1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Joe

The OSB isnt necessary. You'd be better off screwing the backer board directly to the 2x4 framing. Space the framing 12" on center instead of 16".

I think you'll be surprised that once you start setting the tile you'll see that no jigs to hold it in place will be required. Ive never had any fall on my head.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

HJ1 said:


> Joe
> 
> The OSB isnt necessary. You'd be better off screwing the backer board directly to the 2x4 framing. Space the framing 12" on center instead of 16".
> 
> I think you'll be surprised that once you start setting the tile you'll see that no jigs to hold it in place will be required. Ive never had any fall on my head.


Yup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tips on the framing. 

I tried both the Mapei Ultralight and TEC's 3N1 thinsets today for the ceiling. I really like the 3N1. Very smooth. Goes on more like mastic.

The Mapei is a bit gritty. In fairness, though the Mappei is about 1/3 the cost of the TEC stuff. 

The grip on the 3N1 is such that after a couple of minutes I found that when I had to move a tile I had to pry it loose from the ceiling with a margin trowel. I'll try sticking some tiles up tommorrow without the supports and see what happens.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

you're doing a border on the cieling?

throw some pics on here


----------



## Joe Mama (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm about 1/2 finished with the ceiling and shower.

I'll post some before and after pix when I complete the shower tiling.


----------



## soxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

Use goggles. A little blob of thinset in your eye is a total pita. Same with the grouting. The trick is to mix the thinset right and burn it in good. If you do the walls first, I'd suggest leaving the top cuts until after the ceiling is done. Even if the ceiling is going in straight as opposed to on a 45 its still easier to be a little sloppy with the ceiling cuts and then bury that sloppiness with some nice, precise wall cuts since you're in a less awkward position marking the cuts for the walls.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I did a complete bath in marble a few years back. Ceiling was white and rose checkerboard installed on a diagonal. I did the ceiling first. Screwed 2x4 rails to the walls about 6" below the backerboard ceiling. Ran 2x4's across the bath, side to side with blocks and shims at each tile. Just worked my way across the bathroom. I worked just fine. The thinset I used would not hold the marble tile by itself, I tried.


----------



## CertifiedFunds (Sep 25, 2007)

Butter your tile and then hot glue gun, you wont need jacks.


----------

